# Hi!



## Aka Tayori (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi All,

I've been 'lurking' for a while now and just wanted to say how much I've enjoying the many informative, thought-provoking, and sometimes hilarious topics here on MT. Great Forum!


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 5, 2005)

Welcome to the board!  Hope you have even more fun being in the fray than you did on the sidelines. :ultracool


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 5, 2005)

On behalf of the MartialTalk Admin/Mod team welcome &  ... *HOWDY!*  Glad you decided to join in.

 -Michael


----------



## Aka Tayori (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks!  I hope, with my very limited knowledge,  to be able to contribute in some small way.


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 6, 2005)

Welcome Aka!  If you have any questions, please let us know!  Enjoy reading and posting!  TW


----------



## MJS (Feb 6, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay here!!

Mike


----------



## Vadim (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Aka Tayori! Welcome to Martial Talk forums.:asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## jjmcc (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi And Welcome


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 11, 2005)

Welcome to the Board~!!

Have fun~!!

~Tess


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi! :wavey: Another big *welcome*--glad you're enjoying the forum!

:asian:


----------



## Lisa (Feb 13, 2005)

Aka Tayori said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I've been 'lurking' for a while now and just wanted to say how much I've enjoying the many informative, thought-provoking, and sometimes hilarious topics here on MT. Great Forum!


 Glad you finally "came out of the woodwork!"  Enjoy yourself and prepare to become addicted to this site


----------



## daddyslittle1 (Feb 13, 2005)

why hello aka.welcome!


----------



## masherdong (Feb 14, 2005)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## still learning (Feb 16, 2005)

Hello, Welcome .......Aloha


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Aka. Enjoy!


----------



## Aka Tayori (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks again to everyone for the warm welcome! I really appreciate it.

Regards,


----------



## Tgace (Feb 18, 2005)

Aka Tayori said:
			
		

> Thanks! I hope, with my very limited knowledge, to be able to contribute in some small way.


Everybody elses limited knowledge doesn't keep them from posting. 

Welcome.


----------



## masherdong (Feb 23, 2005)

Your welcome!  Enjoy the boards!


----------



## Ka'alako (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi!


artyon:


----------



## Sarah (Feb 23, 2005)

*waves* Welcome, glad you could join us


----------

